# Uh, Sabine is in the hospital?



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

WTF? No one knows about this? Apparently she has a blood clot in her leg and has been in the hospital for a week?

No one else has any more info about this?? I find that really hard to believe.

That's all the info I have- get well soon, you crazy gal.

Gary


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

no news around these parts, although I did notice she wasn't around.

anyone know anything???


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> WTF? No one knows about this? Apparently she has a blood clot in her leg and has been in the hospital for a week?
> 
> No one else has any more info about this?? I find that really hard to believe.
> 
> ...


My goodness I haven't heard anything. Healing thoughts go out to her if this is so.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Gary.

There's no mention on the Velo Bella web site. 

I hope all is well by now.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow that can't be good*

Sabine..

Heal well and hope all is well...

-Dude


----------



## Bkrgrl (Jan 27, 2004)

*I got this off the Yahoo group chat thing*

Subject:* Re: [velobellarace] Sabine's Status

There was a great party in her room last night after the race. I counted 14
guests at one time!

Sabine is still under watch. They have to get her blood thinned down slowly
apparently, so that they can somehow dissolve/dislodge the clot.

But she's in good spirits and sends her love to all of belladom.

She won't be able to email for a couple of days, so keep aware of that. It could
be a week or two before she gets back to you. There's no wifi in the hospital!

Hope this helps. Think good thoughts for her.
-Cathy


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

Heal fast Sabine.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Ahhhh, thanks.*

Good to know. Thanks!

(Hey, where _were_ you Saturday???) 

fp


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I was starting to go into witty sarcastic remark withdrawl (luckily, sucking back a bottle of Jack while sitting in my closet took care of those nasty withdrawl symptoms).

In the meanwhile, hopefully no news means good news. Unless there is good news, then that's definitely better news than no news at all.

Take care of yourself Sabine.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Take care girl. I second Catzilla's sentiment, we need your wit around this place.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Sabine is Kool In The Gang. She has something called DVT and it causes blood clots. Sorry Gary, thought we told you about this Saturday? 

Anyhow, she's out of the hospital, recovering at her "friend's" house, where she's on blood thinners. She should be able to post here pretty soon, but I guess it's hard to surf the 'net on a laptop w/ your leg up.

She should be back soon. She's obviously taking it easy. Blood clots are no joking matter (Impy? Some DVT words to the group?) and she'll be on medication for the next 6 months.

She sends her love.


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

Poor Sabine. I hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Taken from the web*

http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/mosby_factsheets/Deep_Vein_Thrombosis.html


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

That's no good... Get better soon, girl! And follow the doc's advice - that's serious stuff.

We miss you!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> She should be back soon. She's obviously taking it easy. Blood clots are no joking matter (Impy? Some DVT words to the group?) and she'll be on medication for the next 6 months.
> .


DVT's are blood clots in large veins, usually in the legs. Some people with certain genetic and medical are predisposed to get them. Aside from the pain and swelling, the danger is that they can break off and travel to the lungs or other parts of the body, which can be fatal. To prevent this, you are put on blood thinners.

Sounds like Sabine got the right treatment in a timely matter, and with luck will come off the coumadin in 6 months. Best wishes and speedy recovery.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*Dvt*

Best wishes for your recovery, Sabine.

I have been in a similar situation, except that my DVT ended up as a PE (pulmonary embolism = blood clot in my lung) because I didn't realize there was a problem soon enough. I'm glad you caught yours earlier.

I actually shared my story in an earlier thread 2 months ago ("Are there any long term effects of bruising?"). Unfortunately, I'm still pretty new to this site and don't know how to put in a link to that thread. So, in case anybody's interested, I am copying (most of) the post here:

While riding down a rather loose trail in 2001, I failed to get my foot out of the toe clip (I've since switched to clipless, which I find much easier to escape from), fell to the side, and bruised up my shin...

Within the next few weeks, I began to notice myself getting out of breath much more easily than normal. Being stubborn, I refused to see the doctor for quite a while until I awoke one morning with severe pain in my side whenever I breathed. My boyfriend dragged me to the emergency room, where I was diagnosed with a pulmonary embolism: a blood clot in my lung. If that sounds scary, it is. I was in the hospital for 5 days on an IV (blood thinner) and spent another 6 months taking another blood thinner. I was only 23.

While we'll never know for sure whether it was the mountain bike accident that caused the clot, my doctor thinks the likely sequence is that I developed Deep Vein Thrombosis (DVT), a blood clot in my leg, as a result of the swelling from the accident. Not long afterwords, that clot likely broke off and lodged itself in my lung, which is when I began to feel shortness of breath. Over time, my body was unable to dissolve the clot in my lung, which grew enough that I could feel it in the lining of my lung (which is when I felt the pain). I am still riding, but am much more cautious than I used to be.

I'm not trying to panic anybody out there. My doctor assured me that surface bruises would not cause DVT. However, if you happen to have a crash that causes significant swelling in your legs that lasts for a while, you may want to consult with your doctor about getting an ultrasound to make sure you don't have DVT. It's definitely worth avoiding the hospital stay and 6 months without getting to do any sort of fun riding afterwards.

P.S. After my original post, papajohn said that, while serious, my story was so unusual that he didn't expect ever to hear of something similar again. Unfortunately, Sabine's is another, similar story. Actually, I know 4 people who have had DVT and/or PE, three of whom were young and active at the time. I really don't want to frighten anybody unnecessarily, but please do be aware and proactive regarding your health.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Sabine, glad you are out of the hospital and on the road to recovery.

Thanks for the info alaskarider, I have several friends who have had fairly serious hemotomas(sp) recenently. Sound like we might should take those type injuries a bit more seriously.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Zowie! A bit too real.*

I hope you are more comfortable now and confident in your recovery. Best wishes for an enjoyable recovery. Catch up on your reading and letter writing. Be patient and eat well.
Deligate. Let people fuss over you.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Awwww...I'm all verklempt.

I am out of the hospital now and in good hands. Each day that passes, the chances of a PE lesson. I should be out of the woods by the weekend. Whew...what a ride.

My DVT went undiagnosed for some time because doctors just do not suspect it in a young (okay, relative) fit woman. Luckily I did not engage in the pt and massage that was prescribed and kept persisting. Last week, an ultrasound tech found a clot in my femoral vein and I was instantly admitted to the hospital.

I am now on blood thinners that will keep the clot from growing while my body takes care of slowly dissolving it. I have since learned that although some doctors still consider this a disease of the elderly and sedentary, endurance athletes seem to be a risk group.

This site is mostly related to clots that can develop while flying, but its still relevant
http://www.airhealth.org/athletes.html

Also Lorri, who runs the Velo Girls team, wrote this good article after she was diagnosed last year
http://www.velogirls.com/dvt.pdf
(Makes me think that running a women's team is a risk factor.) She tells me that she hears form athletes almost weekly that have been diagnosed. Mostly marathoners, triathletes and cyclists. She was the one who encouraged me to persist with the doctors when I told her of my symptoms.

The big bummer of all of this for me, besides being scared to death for the past few days, is that I missed my favorite holiday, Halloween. I spent months planning a halloween cyclocross race and it broke my heart to miss it. Fortunately I have good friends who came by afterwards with pictures, costumes and stories!
http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/spirit_of_surf_city

And its hard to be witty when you are typing while your leg is up on a pillow on the desk...but I'll bring it back soon.

thanks for the thoughts...that was sweet!

Sabine


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

Get Well, and, STAY WELL!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm relieved to hear you're on the mend and will be back in action soon.

Kathy


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Best of luck with your recovery.*



Finch Platte said:


> WTF? No one knows about this? Apparently she has a blood clot in her leg and has been in the hospital for a week?
> 
> No one else has any more info about this?? I find that really hard to believe.
> 
> ...


those legs are made for ridin...


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I was having breakfast this morning at Stacks Pancakes in Campbell and guess who was there... our favorite patient Sabine recovering with some good grub.

Sabine looks great and in good spirits as always. Although normal life driving and biking are not allowed and to be tackled in the future.

Here's a mug shot from my hideous little camera phone.

francois


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sabine said:


> (Makes me think that running a women's team is a risk factor.) She tells me that she hears form athletes almost weekly that have been diagnosed. Mostly marathoners, triathletes and cyclists. She was the one who encouraged me to persist with the doctors when I told her of my symptoms.


There are genetic factors for sure that can predispose one to DVTs regardless of age. One is a condition called Factor V (five) Leyden mutation. You should make sure your doctor has screened you for it since you have had a DVT - it runs in families.

Also, women on birth control can be at increased risk for DVT (most commonly related to above genetic condition, undiagnosed). Stasis is a risk factor too (blood pooling and clotting) and that is why flying is a risk for DVT - again, usually with an underlying condition. Personally I think that the compression from a big hematoma (bruise) puts athletes at increased risk (by causing stasis), although there are not many reports of this in the literature that I have seen. Finally, elderly, those with hip fractures and/or leg surgery, and people with cancer get the majority of DVT's.

Good to hear from you Sabine, and healing thoughts going your way!


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*Happy (belated) Halloween!*

Sabine,

Sorry you had to miss your favorite holiday, but at least you were pro-active enough about your health that you'll be around to celebrate it next year. Thanks for the good web links. I definitely encountered disbelief within the medical community that someone as young and active as myself could experience a PE, and I hope that getting the word out to others like ourselves will help to prevent them from experiencing DVT or at least to get diagnoses made more quickly.

Take care of yourself, and this ordeal will be over by next summer's riding season.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Sabine, I have Message from the wife for you!*

Get well soon gal and take care! Thanks again for taking the time to talk to a newbie a while ago, even though I'm still afraid to drop curb cuts.

Raquel

~Side note from Shane:

She'll get over the curb cut issue soon enough. She accidentally(?) followed me down [email protected], made it all the way through without any issues, and when yelling at me about not giving her enough of a heads-up to "not follow me" fell in the lift line of all places. She laughed the whole time. Thanks again for your and the gals time, it really helps to have ambassadors like you in the sport.

p.s. I heard Impy and the gals were possibly looking around at additions for Bella Fellas and were interviewing...pics included. Later, take care!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Earlier this year, my sister was in the hospital for two weeks with DVT. A clot in her leg required that she stay on blood thinner (cumadin? forget the spelling) for months. 

It sure was freaky- I went into the city that day, came home a few hours later to find four messages on my voicemail. That never bodes well since I don't get more than one or two a day, if that! I was like, she just got home from vacation, what the hell??

Anyway, could be the Pill that increases the risk, combined with her sitting on a plane for a couple of hours (inhibits circulation in the legs) that caused it- my sister had just returned from Vegas the day before she went in. 

Hope you're recuperating well, Sabine!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Err...just to alleviate possible worries 'bout such an awesome contributer, the date of the original post is almost a year ago.

And I hope it's been a fun and not clotty year at that.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Err...just to alleviate possible worries 'bout such an awesome contributer, the date of the original post is almost a year ago.
> 
> And I hope it's been a fun and not clotty year at that.


It has been, and with a much improved perspective. thank you.

But this thread is giving me the heebie jeebies. Gonna get out of it now.

Sabine


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sabine said:


> It has been, and with a much improved perspective. thank you.
> 
> But this thread is giving me the heebie jeebies. Gonna get out of it now.
> 
> Sabine


It was, I was worried about you until I saw the original date, so I'm glad it has already passed.... have fun, Sabine


----------

